# المعمودية فى العهد الجديد



## مونيكا 57 (15 يونيو 2009)

* المعموديه في العهد الجديد:
المعمودية  

هي الباب الوحيد الذي ندخل منه الي الأيمان بالمسيح.  

"ان كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله   
المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح" (يو3: 5)
 ففي البدء كانت روح الله يرف علي وجه المياه (تك1: 2).

 المعموديه هي مثال لموت المسيح ودفنه 
"
ام تجهلون اننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما اقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الاب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة لانه ان كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير ايضا بقيامته"(رسالة رومية 6:4) 
لذا المعمودية بالتغطيس و السيد المسيح نفسه تعمد بالتغطيس (انجيل متى 3: 16) والخصي الحبشي ايضا  (اعمال الرسل 8: 36). مدفونين معه في المعموديه "  مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات  واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا"(رسالة تيطس 3: 5) وايضا "لذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن  اذ عصت قديما حين كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء  الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان اي المعمودية لا ازالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح" (1بط3: 21) وايضا " فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما اقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الاب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة  (رومية  6: 4) " رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة" (أفسس 4: 5).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

المعموديه هي شرط اساسي للحصول علي الخلاص: 
هكذا تكلم الرب مع نيقديموس في (إنجيل يوحنا 3:5) 
"الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله  المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح 
 لا تتعجب اني قلت لك ينبغي ان تولدوا من فوق 
 الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها لكنك لا تعلم من اين تاتي ولا الى اين تذهب هكذا كل من ولد من الروح "
وهكذا وضع الرسول بولس يديه علي المعتمدين بمعمودية يوحنا وذلك ليحل الروح القدس عليهم (اع 19: 1) 
 وعند قبولهم الكلمه اعتمدوا الثلاثة آلاف من يد ابينا بطرس (اع2: 38-41) "فقبلوا كلامه بفرح واعتمدوا وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس" . 
وقد عمد فيلبس الخصي الحبشي ايضا (اع 8: 38) وعمد بطرس كرنيليوس وعائلته واشخاص اخرين (اع10: 1-48) وبولس عمد حافظ السجن وكل من في بيته (اع 16: 33) وايضا التلاميذ في افسس (اع 19: 1-5).

 ·   المعموديه هي ختان في العهد الجديد اذ يقول القديس بولس "وبه ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات 
 واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطا" (كو2: 12
منقوووول
).​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 يونيو 2009)

*رموز المعموديه Baptism في العهد القديم:

1.  الطوفان:- 

كان الطوفان رمزا للمعموديه (تكوين 8) والولادة الجديدة "كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء  الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان اي المعمودية لا ازالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح" (رسالة بطرس الأولى 3: 20) والوصيه تقول أن لا يأكل أحد من خروف الفصح إلا المختونين فقط" (خروج 12: 47)  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

 2.   قصة عبور البحر الأحمر:- 

(خر14) عبور بني اسرائيل في البحر كان رمزا للمعمودية والسحابة تظللهم أشارة  الي الروح القدس وغرق فرعون وكل قواته الذي كان يرمز الي الشيطان الذي سحق بمياه المعمودية وفي هذا قال الرسول بولس" ان اباءنا جميعهم كانوا تحت السحابة وجميعهم اجتازوا في البحر وجميعهم اعتمدوا لموسى في السحابة وفي البحر وجميعهم اكلوا طعاما واحدا روحيا  وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح "(كو10":1-2)

 3. لم يعطى الرب الكهنوت لهارون: ألا بعد أن غسل جسده أولا بالماء

 " فقال الرب لموسى اذهب الى الشعب وقدسهم اليوم وغدا وليغسلوا ثيابهم  ويكونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث لانه في اليوم الثالث ينزل الرب امام عيون جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء" ( خر19).

4.  ذبيحة ايليا:-

 قد قبلها الرب بالماء ثلاث مرات (سفر ملوك الأول 18:33) "و بنى الحجارة مذبحا باسم الرب وعمل قناة حول المذبح تسع كيلتين من البزر  ثم رتب الحطب وقطع الثور ووضعه على الحطب وقال املاوا اربع جرات ماء وصبوا على المحرقة وعلى الحطب  ثم قال ثنوا فثنوا وقال ثلثوا فثلثوا  فجرى الماء حول المذبح وامتلات القناة ايضا ماء" (1مل 18: 33).

 5.  الختان:

 الله يريد قتل موسي بسبب عدم ختان اولاده. "وحدث في الطريق في المنزل ان الرب التقاه وطلب ان يقتله  فاخذت صفورة صوانة وقطعت غرلة ابنها ومست رجليه فقالت انك عريس دم لي  فانفك عنه حينئذ قالت عريس دم من اجل الختان" (خر4: 25).​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارتا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
ميرسى يا مارثا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (16 يونيو 2009)

ما اجمل موضوعاتك اختى مارثا 
مجهود رائع 
والسوال الان ماذا لو لم تسمح الظروف با لمعموديه لاى سبب  كان  
 وان كان لا بديل عن المعموديه 
معنى كده انه لا يدخل ملكوت الله؟؟؟؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ما اجمل موضوعاتك اختى مارثا
> مجهود رائع
> والسوال الان ماذا لو لم تسمح الظروف با لمعموديه لاى سبب  كان
> وان كان لا بديل عن المعموديه
> معنى كده انه لا يدخل ملكوت الله؟؟؟؟



*الأية صريحة
من أمن وإعتمد خلص
"ان كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله ​*
*ولكن على سبيل المثال
من إستشهد على إسم السيد المسيح طبعا يخلص

مثل سارة (فاطمة المطيرى ) من أبناء السعودية ضربها أخوها حتى الموت         وقطع لسانها لكى تنكر المسيح ولكنها رفضت
هذه الإبنة المباركة كنت أعرفها شخصيا قصتها موجودة على النت
الرب ينيح روحها​*
*أما الأعذار الواهية فليس لها مكان عند الرب
وكل إنسان حر أمامة طريقين
طريق السلامة وطريق  الندامة
أتمنى أن تسلك دائما فى طريق السلامة ولا تتأخر
يجب أن يكون عندك عزيمة وإصرار  وسرعة لا تتباطئ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارتا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*أشكرك أخى كليمو على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا مارثا
> يسوع يباركك​



*أشكرك حبيبتى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 يونيو 2009)

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل الرائع


ربنا يعوض تعبك



سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مارثا 

ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل الرائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> ...



*أشكرك أخى
الرب يباركك​*


----------

